# What does ACS ask to assess experience?



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi All,

I am about to submit my skills assessment to ACS. For the past 4 years i have been working 2 years on a local Indonesian company, and the last 2 years in Australia. I've gotten all reference letters from previous work, including detailed tasks and job description.

Was wondering if anyone know what will be asked to our previous employers? Will ACS call them just to confirm whatever stated in the reference letter, or will they do extra information gathering than that? Do they usually call the employers? Do a visit? The thing is I am not sure whether my previous employer can give any more detailed job desc apart from whatever it is said in the reference letter - for confidentiality reasons. If ACS asks just a confirmation of what's already said in the reference letter, then it should be fine i guess....

Thanks in advance!

Regards.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi enrico,

no ACS doesnt call anyone. Not the previous employers for sure. they check all your documents and based on that they assess your case, if they want any additional documents, they ask you for the same. 
The calling part comes post applying for the visa. DIAC does the calling, that too if they are not convinced. Don't worry.


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi enrico,
> 
> no ACS doesnt call anyone. Not the previous employers for sure. they check all your documents and based on that they assess your case, if they want any additional documents, they ask you for the same.
> The calling part comes post applying for the visa. DIAC does the calling, that too if they are not convinced. Don't worry.


First of all, Thanks for the reply Anj...

I see, so the calling part really is done by DIAC. But yet, still, if DIAC calls my previous employer, how complete the information should be? Would DIAC be asking just a confirmation of whats written in the reference, or more than that? Just a bit worried if my prev office wouldnt want to give any more detailed other than what's written on the ref letter. Not to mention also the lack of English speaking ability most Indonesians have


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

enrico, 

their concern is the minimum 12 month requirement out of last 24 months. If they do call, they call the employer who you are working for in those 12 months. Many a times, they do not even call. Out of say about 100 visas only 5-10 get calls. I have not heard of anyone from IT getting verification call.


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> enrico,
> 
> their concern is the minimum 12 month requirement out of last 24 months. If they do call, they call the employer who you are working for in those 12 months. Many a times, they do not even call. Out of say about 100 visas only 5-10 get calls. I have not heard of anyone from IT getting verification call.


But to get the 60 points, I'd need to have 4 years experience, right?


----------

